# well forest moss grow in my tree frogs tank?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

it looks sweet as soon as the glass drys i well take a pic,, its a nice tight mat of green moss i curled off a rock, the last time i done this it only stayed green for about 2 months,should i keep it moist right from the get go..? should i cut the lights or need more light.. could i spray it with mild fertz i got all the aqua ferts from my old fish tanks could they help i wonder..? "whites tree frog tank" in case you was wondering. i was failing to get my old plants alive so i hauled them up ,, it really is hard to find attractive plants that well live and grow ware frogs do. maybe moss is the perfect thing


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

pics


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

come on fellaz... help a brotha out


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

how many wattages do you have over it and what size tank. it looks about a 20 tall? in my Trimeresurus trigonocephalus tank i had 74 watts in a 18x18x18 exo terra until the fixture burned out. planted tanks are usually like any other planted tank (freshwater or salt) to have a nice looking tank you have to have a lot of wattage. moss usually in the wild gets a lot of bright indirect if not direct sunlight.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

ALOT of the moss up north must have a freezing period. So without winter, it dies. Thats probably what happened to your old moss, and will more than likely happen to this moss. You can get lucky and get moss up here that doesn't need the cold dormant period, but thats not usually the case.

Best bet is to pony up the mulla and buy some tropical moss. riccia fluitans grows crazy fast and is very hardy. Its not technically even a moss, but it looks like moss and is fairly hard to kill as long as it doesn't get dried out and has plenty of light. And if you have fish tanks set up it can be grown as a floating plant, or tied to something and submerged.

If you have lower light, then go with java moss. Which is also nice for the same reason as riccia. It can be grown under water as well as in a vivarium.


----------

